# Playboy Bunnies Snowboarding Naked!!! 18+ Must See!!!



## john doe

Yep. I posted it a few weeks back but the link died not too long after. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/44383-nsfw.html
Good to see another link.

Tierra Lee
Joanna Mahaffy
Kana Mayhem
Chelsea Brooke

There is also video of the redhead riding a bowl on a skateboard naked if you can find it.


----------



## NYHC

this one?

Playboy Videos | HD Playboy TV Shows | Watch BadAss on Playboy TV

yea shes not too bad in a bowl. they show it twice for like 2 secs. i wish they showed her skate more. if theres any more let me know. 

sorry didnt mean to take over your thread dude...


----------



## Lowlyffe

This awesome. Kana, the japanese chick with the tattoos, is a buddy of mine. She told me about this but I never checked it out. Yes Im a moron. Rock on!


----------



## john doe

PLAYBOY PLAYMATES SKATE A BOWL BETTER THAN YOU | Jenkem Magazine Bowl riding.


----------



## NYHC

WOW!!! i wanna marry that little skate betty...


----------

